# Trouble with installation of NTFS

## drvik

Hi guys,

I´ll begin by saying that I have already had a read of other similar posts...

I would like to mount an NTFS partition... I am running gentoo-dev-source 2.6.5-r1 and have used ¨genkernel all¨ to compile my kernel... I have the appropriate listing in my fstab to mount the partition... I get the error ¨NTFS is not in the kernel¨ or something to that effect....  can I presume then that genkernel ALL does not infact compile every single option...  does this mean that I need to manually compile my kernel and include the relevant NTFS options or am I missing something???

drvik

----------

## dkaplowitz

Yes, you need to manually compile it into your kernel, if it's not already in there. Check by running "cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep -i ntfs". 

If you need to compile, it's under filesystems and DOS-FAT or something like that.

----------

## hielvc

Go to "usr/src/linux" do "make menuconfig" go to "File System>> DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems --> and select NTFS file system suppport. You'll have to recompile your kernel and restatart your system.

----------

## adamsjw2

Hi all,

I also can't get ntfs partition to mount in kernel 2.6.5 either.

I have compiled the support for NTFS into my kernel as directed in previous posts, but still "fs type nfts not supported by kernel."

I read somewhere else to load the Windows Codepage utf85, or something like that. Still no luck.

Is it possible for me to use a program such as QTParted to create a regular FAT parition on which to store documents that I need to access in Windows and Gentoo?

TIA for any help,

Jim

----------

## dkaplowitz

I only run 2.6.5 on any of my Gentoo boxes, and 3 of them are dual boots with NTFS partitions and I have no problems accessing the NTFS partitions.

If you grep your .config for "NTFS", does this show up?

```

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

```

If not, then it is still not compiled into your kernel. If it does show up but NTFS is still not getting mounted, then either you're not loading the module at bood time and will thus need to add "ntfs" to /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 and reboot, or your /etc/fstab is somehow incorrect. Here is the NTFS entry in my laptop's fstab:

```

/dev/hda1               /mnt/windows    ntfs            ro,umask=0222   0 0

```

----------

## cyrillic

 *adamsjw2 wrote:*   

> I have compiled the support for NTFS into my kernel as directed in previous posts, but still "fs type nfts not supported by kernel." 

 

It is possible that you are still booting an older kernel, rather than the one you just compiled.

Look closely at the time and date given by this command.  It will tell you when the kernel you are currently running was compiled.

```
# uname -a 
```

----------

## pjp

There is also a FAQ on mounting FAT/NTFS partitions.

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## adamsjw2

pjp,

Thanks for your quick reply. I'll also check out the FAQ.

uname -a indicates: Linux gentoo 2.6.5-gentoo

Thanks,

Jim

----------

## cyrillic

 *adamsjw2 wrote:*   

> uname -a indicates: Linux gentoo 2.6.5-gentoo 

 

The version is of no concern.  It is the timestamp you should look at.

```
# uname -a

Linux trout 2.6.6-rc1 #1 Sun Apr 18 18:19:21 EDT 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux 
```

I compiled this one about 6 days ago.

----------

## adamsjw2

Ok thanks, here's the info

Linux gentoo 2.6.5-gentoo #6 Sat Apr 24 20:22:25 EDT 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

----------

## cyrillic

Does the timestamp approximately match the last time you compiled your kernel (with NTFS support enabled) ?

If it does, then the problem lies somewhere else.

I think NLS also needs to be enabled to mount vfat / ntfs partitions.

```
File systems  --->

   Native Language Support  --->

      <*> Base native language support

      (iso8859-1) Default NLS Option

      <*>   Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)

      <*>   NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages) 
```

----------

## adamsjw2

Cyrillic,

Thanks again for your quick response. Yes, the time-date stamp is correct; however, when I cp'ed my bzImage I did so to /boot/kernel-2.6.5; not 2.6.5-gentoo. Is this OK? It books ok from my grub entry

root(hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.5 root=/dev/hdb4

Finally, I don't know if this is related or not, but my grub entry for my NTFS partition no longer works, since I compiled to the new kernel.

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

----------

## sobers_2002

try building the driver as a part of ur kernel

luck!

Saurabh

----------

## cyrillic

 *adamsjw2 wrote:*   

> Finally, I don't know if this is related or not, but my grub entry for my NTFS partition no longer works, since I compiled to the new kernel. 

 

That is strange.

Compiling a new kernel should have absolutely no effect on GRUB, or the Windows bootloader.

... maybe the Windows partition is corrupted.  What happens when you try to boot Windows ?

----------

## adamsjw2

Sobers,

I have built it into the kernel. Cylliric, I didn't think it would make any diffence on grub what kernel I was using, but I thought I would mention it. When I click on the WindowXP entry in grub, the screen goes blank and then comes back to the grub main splash screen.

Jim

----------

## cyrillic

 *adamsjw2 wrote:*   

> When I click on the WindowXP entry in grub, the screen goes blank and then comes back to the grub main splash screen.

 

Did you by any chance install GRUB into the Windows partition ?

```
grub> setup (hd0,0) 
```

Doing this would overwrite the Windows bootloader, make Windows unbootable, and possibly corrupt the filesystem.  This would also make GRUB loop back to itself instead of loading Windows.

The preferred place to install GRUB is in the MBR, like this.

```
grub> setup (hd0) 
```

----------

## adamsjw2

Hi C,

Yep, installed in the MBR. 

Jim

----------

## adamsjw2

Cyllric and others,

Please look over this info and tell me what you think might be going on. (Please note, hdb is my only HD in the machine. I think the jumper is off or I've got it on cable select, but it works fine).

Fdisk /dev/hdb output

Disk /dev/hdb: 40.0 GB, 40027029504 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4866 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1   *           1         637     5116671    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hdb2             638         642       40162+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb3             643         705      506047+  82  Linux swap

/dev/hdb4             706        1922     9775552+  83  Linux

GRUB.CONF

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.25

root(hd0,1)

kernel /linux-2.4.25-gentoo root=/dev/hdb4

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.5

root(hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.5 root=/dev/hdb4

title=WindowsXP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

To setup GRUB I did,

grub> root (hd0,1)

grub> setup (hd0)

Should I give LILO a try? Whenever I select the WindowXP line in the grub startup menu, the screen goes blank for 3-4 seconds then returns to the menu. I'm exasperated!

TIA,

Jim

Maysville KY USA

----------

## cyrillic

Go ahead, try LILO.

Although, it looks like you have everything setup correctly for GRUB to work.

You could also try restoring the Windows MBR from a Windows installation CD, just to make sure the Windows bootloader isn't having other problems.

----------

## adamsjw2

Cyll,

Thanks so much I'll give it a try. I think I might re-install XP and then reinstall grub into the MBR. I'm only using XP for MS Access. I'd ditch XP if I could find a gentoo/linux  package that would come close. Knoda is broken so I can't use that ebuild. Maybe when they get it fixed I can give it a try.

I'll report back with my results.

Thanks again,

Jim

----------

## adamsjw2

Hi all,

To get my WinXP partition back, I booted with the XP CD, then selected the recovery console. There's a DOS based tool FIXBOOT that I ran, followed by FIXMBR. After that, I booted from the GENTOO liveCD and reinstalled grub in the MBR and that did it. 

I'd love to know why it quit booting WinXP in the first place, but now that I'm back running, I'll not worry too much about it. I'd love to get rid of XP, but until the Knoda package is fixed, I'm still relying on MS Access for my DB.

Thanks for all your suggestions and all your help. 

Jim A.

Maysville KY USA

----------

## sobers_2002

u had installed grub with (hd0,0) option instead of (hd0) most probably which wrote the wrong things  :Wink: .....i also had did it once.

----------

## adamsjw2

hi sobers,

I have done that before as well, but not this time. Grub was installed correctly because Gentoo would boot, but the WinXP wouldn't. A corrupted boot.ini it seems.

Jim

----------

